# Baggies for small waist / big hips...



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

So this might have been asked before and if it has, I apologize.

I've finally been forced to admit that I do NOT fit into my nice Fox shorts from before having my last baby. However, they never fit that well to began with. They were huge in the waist but fit in the hips. Now they are still huge in the waist but too tight in the hips.

Recommendations? I really don't want to spend that much and would love something I could find in a store since I'm going to try to go for a ride with a new women's club Wednesday but I could make do with what I have and order on-line for later.

I have a 28" waist and 40" hips.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Are right fitting cycling shorts not an option?


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Ray6503 said:


> I have a 28" waist and 40" hips.


I'm built similar, and I've mentioned these before -- the Harlot "Annie" short ( Harlot Annie Short - women's outdoor and freeride mountain bike short ) may work... According to the size chart, the L would fit your hips OK and the pseudo-belt velcro strap (they're a bit hidden) would allow you to adjust to fit your waist w/o needing an actual belt. A bit pricey, but they fit me well and are easy to find online.

Another kind with a similar fit is the Maloja Purpurella short (I have both the Annie and Purpurella). However, they're not easy to find and can cost quite a bit more than the Annie short.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I've got a waist-hip size discrepancy, and I like the men's baggy shorts that Scott makes. They're stretchy, and they've got the hidden velcro cinch things in the waistband. 

Honestly, though, the most comfortable thing ever are bib shorts. The absence of a waistband makes the waist size problem a non-issue. If you don't like the "spandex only" look, then I'd highly recommend dropping the coin on a pair of bibs and throwing some gym shorts over the top (I have a few women that come into my shop that are doing the same thing, and they're very happy).


----------



## FrdSHOx3 (Sep 10, 2009)

Same issue... I buy a size larger and dart the waist...I giave up on ever finding a pair of mountain bike shorts that will fit me right "out of the box".


----------

